# Who Is Using An All Digital Rig? - Post pics too of course!



## tomsy49 (Apr 2, 2015)

I'm not sure if this is the best place to post this but i think it probably is. I am curious as to who is using an all digital rig for practice,recording, and/or gigging? What is your setup for your different playing situations? (Would love to see some pics too). 

I have had my share of modelling/SS and tube amps which have all been sub $1000 amps. I had stint of buying/selling/trading pedals and setting up my ideal pedalboard which is evident by my trading score over the last few months. As my situation stands now i have officially moved to an all digital setup. I don't play live (although i've toyed with the idea lately to play at a local restaurant that has open mic nights, not sure i am brave enough yet though) and have a cozy 1000 Sq Ft home in which my wife and i are expecting our first child in December. I am, like everyone else, a bit of a gear head and would love to have a large collection of amps, cabs, and pedals at my disposal but it just doesn't make sense for me to have that dues to money and space constraints. 

After watching some videos and searching around, I am now using my ipad mini attached to a mic stand to use Bias FX/Jamup pro. I also have Yonac Tonestack for the sole purpose of the "POG" model in it which works better than the Bias FX version. I also use Loopy HD for guitar looping and practise as well as SessionBand. I have an iRig blueboard and expression pedal to change presets or control the wah and looper. These apps cost money too but i have purchased them for about what it costs for 1 or 2 pedals. I am going to set up some KRK Rokit monitors for playing out loud but i also have headphones to play silently. This setup works great for me and can be easily set up in our Tiny 12' x 8' spare bedroom (nursery in the standard spare room) and not take up a pile of space. 

Very interested in hearing what others are running!


----------



## exhausted (Feb 10, 2006)

I use an Axe-FX II with a stupid amount of new/vintage digital and analog effects around it. When I'm travelling I use an iRig Pro and garageband on my ipad.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Hold on a sec. Where are your pics!?


----------



## tomsy49 (Apr 2, 2015)

Stratin2traynor said:


> Hold on a sec. Where are your pics!?


I was waiting for that! haha. I will post them once I get my room set up! Hopefully tonight!


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Lately I'm getting good results with a semi digital rig while recording at home. Guitar and pedals go into the line input of a Focusrite Scarlett 6i6 interface then added amp, reverb, EQ & parallel compression in Protools. I can post screen captures and mp3s if someone is interested.


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2015)

All Axe-Fx in one form or another for going on 7 years now. Currently an XL+. Pics...later.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

AXE FX (but I also have a tube amp rig). The floorboard and Atomic powered cab in the photo. I've added a Fractal expression pedal since. The AXE FX II is missing from the picture.


----------



## Voxguy76 (Aug 23, 2006)

This covers it all for me. I've had the Axefx in the past but sold it to simplify things (plus I like the floorboard layout) the only difference is I've swapped the HD500 in the photo for an HD500x and couldn't be happier with this setup. I've run this direct to PA, into a Vox tube amps, direct, and sometimes into a Tech 21 Power Engine


----------



## tomsy49 (Apr 2, 2015)

Finally got the monitors set up. Not exactly how it will live but close. Also does anyone know when using the ipad can you use an interface in the charge port and headphone port simultaneously? I haven't had success trying to do this. I have an apogee Jam (4 years old) for guitar and an irig pre i got on ebay for not a lot. I may have to swap both for a dual input interface i guess.


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

tomsy49 said:


> Finally got the monitors set up. Not exactly how it will live but close. Also does anyone know when using the ipad can you use an interface in the charge port and headphone port simultaneously? I haven't had success trying to do this. I have an apogee Jam (4 years old) for guitar and an irig pre i got on ebay for not a lot. I may have to swap both for a dual input interface i guess.


Lookin Good Brother!


----------



## Cups (Jan 5, 2010)

I often use only a Boss GP-10. Feels liberating to not bring amps and just use monitors just like I would for vocals.


----------



## Slooky (Feb 3, 2015)

Thumbs up for gp-10!


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2015)

Behind me:










In front of me:


----------



## Dukemcrae (Aug 2, 2016)

I have been all digital for a couple of years now and I love it!

I have a fractal rig and digital wireless ears, microphone and guitar transmitter , all by Shure. 



http://imgur.com/iWF9Uni


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Garage band for home practice. Not sure what pedals are analog on my board - probably just the dirt and boost.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Only digital here is half of the circuit on my Delay pedal.


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

This is how I practice at home. I also have several tube amps and a fairly large selection of analog pedals but this setup is perfect for the house & especially when I need to wear headphones after the kids go to bed. 











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I have been using a TC Helicon GX for a.few years now. If I was a more serious player and gigging I would go to the Voice Live 3.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

tomsy49 said:


> I'm not sure if this is the best place to post this but i think it probably is. I am curious as to who is using an all digital rig for practice,recording, and/or gigging? What is your setup for your different playing situations? (Would love to see some pics too).


I've used an RP1000 for the past several years.
Live = Direct to PA with a dedicated powered monitor for myself.
Jam = Direct to PA (no monitor). If no PA, I just use my powered monitor.
Home = I plug it into my computer and practice along with music or backing tracks (through studio monitors).

I say "have" used because I'm in the process on decided how to upgrade. I have an AX8 and a Helix that I've been playing with for the past month. I'd post some pics, but I have no idea how to upload a photo on this forum since the big update.

Here's a backing track that I made using Helix. Bass & guitars are all Helix recorded direct. You can kind of see the AX8 in the corner of the pic.

__
https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fjbealsmusic%2Fhelix-backing-track-1

I kind of like the riff so I might polish it up and add some vocals to make it into a song.


----------



## tomsy49 (Apr 2, 2015)

jbealsmusic said:


> I've used an RP1000 for the past several years.
> Live = Direct to PA with a dedicated powered monitor for myself.
> Jam = Direct to PA (no monitor). If no PA, I just use my powered monitor.
> Home = I plug it into my computer and practice along with music or backing tracks (through studio monitors).
> ...


@jbealsmusic what are you using for studio monitors and PA speaker?? I am trying to decide between the two for playing at home with a Two Notes Torpedo CAB. I can't decide if a single 10" PA speaker or a pair of studio monitors would work best? Can you comment on your experience. My music room is quite small (10' x 6' probably)


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

My rig is almost entirely digital. The only analog pedals are the Klon, the Octasynth, the wah and the Xotic Comp.










This board features 2 switchable inputs (1 from my Line 6 G30 and one from a regular patch cable), so I can have two instruments connected and ready to go at all times.

The board also features 2 parallel signals that run a variety of effects. My main guitar signal travels through the board and to my amp and a second signal runs through some supplementary effects and is then directed to FoH.

This is the signal path:

Guitar -> T1m Buffered A/B switch with dual outs

T1m output 1 -> CAE 404 Wah -> Musicomlab EFX mkIII Input A
T1m output 2-> Musciomlab EFX mkIII Input B

Musicomlab EFX mkIII Input A
Loop 1 - Xotic SP Compressor
Loop 2 - Subdecay Octasynth
Loop 3 - Source Audio Classic Distortion Pro
Loop 4 - Klon KTR

Musicomlab EFX mkIII Output A -> Eventide H9 (w/ Boss FV-30H as expression) -> Amp -> Hughes and Kettner Redbox DI

Musicomlab EFX mkIII Input B
Loop 5 - TC Electronic NDY-1 Dual Engine Compressor Channel A
Loop 6 - TC Electronic NDY-1 Dual Engine Compressor Channel B
Loop 7 - Electro Harmonix Mel9 - ART DI
Loop 8 - Electro Harmonix B9 -> Neo Mini Vent -> ART DI


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

tomsy49 said:


> @jbealsmusic what are you using for studio monitors and PA speaker?? I am trying to decide between the two for playing at home with a Two Notes Torpedo CAB. I can't decide if a single 10" PA speaker or a pair of studio monitors would work best? Can you comment on your experience. My music room is quite small (10' x 6' probably)


I use Equator D5 Studio Monitors. I bought them when they were introduced at $299 USD for a pair. Best monitors I've ever heard in the <$500 range. Best as in, most accurate/transparent. Sadly, they now sell for $499 USD. 

I have a prototype powered FRFR cab I made in 2014. Before that I used an EV ELX112p. Tried a number of different ones but found they all color the sound somewhat so any of them is just as good as each other. Got a good deal on the EV, so I went with it.

If it is primarily for home/personal use, a small set of studio monitors would be more than enough. If you plan on jamming/gigging, a small powered PA would be the way to go. Best bang for your buck is probably an Alto speaker.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Not sure why photo links aren't working


----------



## tomsy49 (Apr 2, 2015)

@jbealsmusic thanks for the info! Tough call on this. I may go with a one 10" alto speaker or 2, 8" altos then. could be a time where i may play with someone and it would be nice. I had an alto TS112A to use with my pod but it was way too bassy in my music room so a 10" will be plenty but 2 8" in stereo would be pretty cool! What do you think you would do in my situation?? Studio monitors are smaller (i'd probably get 5" or 6" Monitors) and would be great when/if i ever get to recording some music!

@hollowbody i'd love to see your board so hope you can get them working!


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

tomsy49 said:


> @jbealsmusic thanks for the info! Tough call on this. I may go with a one 10" alto speaker or 2, 8" altos then. could be a time where i may play with someone and it would be nice. I had an alto TS112A to use with my pod but it was way too bassy in my music room so a 10" will be plenty but 2 8" in stereo would be pretty cool! What do you think you would do in my situation?? Studio monitors are smaller (i'd probably get 5" or 6" Monitors) and would be great when/if i ever get to recording some music!


As tempting as a stereo pair would be, I'd go with a single 10" powered PA. Much more useful for jamming and live stuff than two 8" ones. You pretty much want your guitar to be mono when jamming and playing live anyways.


----------



## tomsy49 (Apr 2, 2015)

jbealsmusic said:


> As tempting as a stereo pair would be, I'd go with a single 10" powered PA. Much more useful for jamming and live stuff than two 8" ones. You pretty much want your guitar to be mono when jamming and playing live anyways.


Would you take a single powered PA speaker over studio monitors??


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

tomsy49 said:


> Would you take a single powered PA speaker over studio monitors??


I'd prefer to have both.  Studio monitors for home use, powered PA for everything else.

If I had to choose between the two and I knew I was going to jam with others or play live at some point, I would definitely go with the powered PA.


----------



## metallica86 (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm a huge digital rig, simple, lightweight and lots of different tonality





Office Practice Rig:















Ampholic Rig :














Backyard Jam rig :


----------



## metallica86 (Aug 17, 2009)

tomsy49 said:


> I'm not sure if this is the best place to post this but i think it probably is. I am curious as to who is using an all digital rig for practice,recording, and/or gigging? What is your setup for your different playing situations? (Would love to see some pics too).
> 
> I have had my share of modelling/SS and tube amps which have all been sub $1000 amps. I had stint of buying/selling/trading pedals and setting up my ideal pedalboard which is evident by my trading score over the last few months. As my situation stands now i have officially moved to an all digital setup. I don't play live (although i've toyed with the idea lately to play at a local restaurant that has open mic nights, not sure i am brave enough yet though) and have a cozy 1000 Sq Ft home in which my wife and i are expecting our first child in December. I am, like everyone else, a bit of a gear head and would love to have a large collection of amps, cabs, and pedals at my disposal but it just doesn't make sense for me to have that dues to money and space constraints.



I'm in exact your situation right now, having a 8 months baby, I can't crank any of my amp at all above 3, even they are all in basement, only option for me is to move to Digital rig, I tried all stuff out there from Pod bean, tonelab, digitech RP, amplifire, Eleven rack, kemper, axe fc etc... 

But still missing the feel of an actual amp so I keep my classic peavey 30 and the rest all digital ...


----------



## exhausted (Feb 10, 2006)

I recently bought a two notes torpedo live to be able to record my real amps at home, albeit with digital cab and mic modelling. I plan on using it for the the recording I'm working on now to see how they compare against the ones I've done with my axe-fx.


__
http://instagr.am/p/BIvkf27hh1I/


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Voxguy76 said:


> View attachment 15616
> 
> 
> This covers it all for me. I've had the Axefx in the past but sold it to simplify things (plus I like the floorboard layout) the only difference is I've swapped the HD500 in the photo for an HD500x and couldn't be happier with this setup. I've run this direct to PA, into a Vox tube amps, direct, and sometimes into a Tech 21 Power Engine



I run the same (HD500X) direct to the board, monitor with headphones or IEMs.

With all the patches there are I still only use four or five main amp sounds. The Plexi amp models work nicely for me.

I've used all kinds of conventional tube amp/pedalboard combinations and really never had a better sound than I do now.

Certainly this "rig" is simpler, smaller (and lighter), more reliable and MUCH easier for the sound man than any conventional rig I've used.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Hey @Milkman I'm curious, as you really have your HD rig dialled in - have you tried any traditional setups lately for comparison?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Budda said:


> Hey @Milkman I'm curious, as you really have your HD rig dialled in - have you tried any traditional setups lately for comparison?


Sure, I have a 5E3, A Matchless clone and have plugged into a few Marshalls and Fenders over the past six months or so.

If I was to A/B two rigs in a double blind test I might choose either one. I've never done that.

I just know that once I dialed in the HD (and the Vox Tonelabs before this) I was never dis-satisfied with the resulting tones. I went back and forth a couple of times before finally deciding to stick with modelers.

Another big improvement for me was to completely eliminate external monitors (IEMs only now).

For me, other than potential incremental improvements I could achieve in moving up to higher end modelers I'm quite content with my sounds.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Cheers for the reply


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Here's what I did with the active Fender monitors I found I was not using very much. I bought a Behringer XENYX1002FX for less than $100 at Best Buy. (on sale) and built an out door rig.
I run a mic, my guitar and my tablet with jam track mp3's on it into the 1002FX and output everything to the powered monitors. Still lots of channels left to add more stuff if a friend drops by. I downloaded the "Equalizer +" app for my android tablet as I needed to add more bass to the jam tracks. The 10" speakers on the fenders didn't give me enough bass. I haven't tried it outside yet but it looks promising as it sounds great in my music room. What I'm most impressed by is how quiet the 1002FX is with everything plugged in and turned on. It really is dead quiet and I can add effects to the 2 microphones and my acoustic guitar track.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Guitar101 said:


> View attachment 22841
> 
> Here's what I did with the active Fender monitors I found I was not using very much. I bought a Behringer XENYX1002FX for less than $100 at Best Buy. (on sale) and built an out door rig.
> I run a mic, my guitar and my tablet with jam track mp3's on it into the 1002FX and output everything to the powered monitors. Still lots of channels left to add more stuff if a friend drops by. I downloaded the "Equalizer +" app for my android tablet as I needed to add more bass to the jam tracks. The 10" speakers on the fenders didn't give me enough bass. I haven't tried it outside yet but it looks promising as it sounds great in my music room. What I'm most impressed by is how quiet the 1002FX is with everything plugged in and turned on. It really is dead quiet and I can add effects to the 2 microphones and my acoustic guitar track.


Very cool little rig.

A little sub would fatten that rig up nicely if the equalizer doesn't quite get you there.

It's amazing what you can do with a few hundred bucks these days.

I also have an iRig pro which I almost never use, but it works well as an emergency or "guerrilla" rig to interface between guitar and iPad / iPhone.


----------



## exhausted (Feb 10, 2006)

The torpedo live is working well today. Recording with a Les Paul and a Friedman PT20.


----------



## neil willford (Mar 22, 2017)

Milkman said:


> I run the same (HD500X) direct to the board, monitor with headphones or IEMs.
> 
> With all the patches there are I still only use four or five main amp sounds. The Plexi amp models work nicely for me.
> 
> ...


I just got an axefx2 xl+. havent tried it yet but am thinking it will be awesome. anyone every tried one?


----------



## metallica86 (Aug 17, 2009)

Yes I had axe fx 2 and ax8, both sound crazy good but I feel I don't use enough all their potential..


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

neil willford said:


> I just got an axefx2 xl+. havent tried it yet but am thinking it will be awesome. anyone every tried one?


A friend of mine has one. It's pretty cool, but the band I'm in runs a traditional setup.



metallica86 said:


> Yes I had axe fx 2 and ax8, both sound crazy good but I feel I don't use enough all their potential..


I don't think *anyone* really uses an axe-fx II to its full potential. They are powerhouses.


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

For the past 3 years I've been using a Digitech RP355 direct to PA. 

Complete pedalboard is: 

Line6 G30 Wireless 
into
TC Helicon Harmony Singer
into
Digitech RP355


Although this pedalboard has been dismantled in favour of the ValveKing Amp that sounds great direct to PA. and can have both outputs going at the same time. 
Currently searching for a multi effect unit that is more flexable than the RP355 to go into the effects loop for modulation and time effects only.

It's gonna be a long search


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Budda said:


> I don't think *anyone* really uses an axe-fx II to its full potential. They are powerhouses.


I feel that way about my Helix sometimes, but then I use that as an excuse to dig in and try to find some new toys I can use! 

I recently did a blog post about all the different amps and cabs I'm using for my cover band's setlist. It's A LOT!


----------



## metallica86 (Aug 17, 2009)

djmarcelca said:


> Currently searching for a multi effect unit that is more flexable than the RP355 to go into the effects loop for modulation and time effects only.
> 
> It's gonna be a long search


Lots of option here: cheapest is Eleven rack, I used one sound great, simple to use, rack form, effect is basic but high quality.

Amplifire 12: I might grab one just for the sake of trying !

Ax8, Helix: i have Ax8, its really good, tons of amps and effect, but I got lost with so many options.. Never play the helix though


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

metallica86 said:


> Lots of option here: cheapest is Eleven rack, I used one sound great, simple to use, rack form, effect is basic but high quality.
> 
> Amplifire 12: I might grab one just for the sake of trying !
> 
> Ax8, Helix: i have Ax8, its really good, tons of amps and effect, but I got lost with so many options.. Never play the helix though


I'm looking for modulation/time/sound effects only.
no od/distortion/modelling of any kind with this rig.
I am very happy with this amp and it's clean/overdrive channels


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

djmarcelca said:


> I'm looking for modulation/time/sound effects only.
> no od/distortion/modelling of any kind with this rig.
> I am very happy with this amp and it's clean/overdrive channels


Eventide H9? I had one and was quite happy with it. It replaced my Strymon Timeline and Mobius.


----------



## sorbz62 (Nov 15, 2011)

I just bought an Axe-FX II XL and MFC foot controller. I'm going to add it to my rack with Triaxis, Eventide Eclipse and Mesa poweramp, so I can have real tube sounds and digital modelling together. The aim is to have a real cab onstage and then Modelling in the FOH.


----------

